
Airbnb: Is it a fad, or will it revolutionize how you travel? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/id/2300300/
======
sal2041
Great question! I've just added the question on the following link to find out
what people say.

[http://flipter.com/flip/is-airbnb-a-fad-or-will-it-
revolutio...](http://flipter.com/flip/is-airbnb-a-fad-or-will-it-
revolutionize-the-way-y/)

------
pbreit
I hope it forces the accommodations industry to get a bit more creative than
all the cookie-cutter hotels that exist today. This is a good start:
<http://www.hotelaka.com/>

